# some of my dog family



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought I would share a few photo's of my dog family.









Puddles the chihuahua









Wikit Arwin & Willow









Guinevere









My oldies Scooby & Riot









Arwin again









My OH myself and Arwin at the Eastanglian Super match in 2006 she has qualified for this 3 years running.

I hope you all enjoy looking at my family.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

lovely pictures, wat gorgeous lil dogs...all beautifull but i really luv ya chi


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are beautiful doggies! My Grandad has a sweet little Pom called Max , he's paler than yours though.


----------



## silent_dreamer85 (Mar 10, 2008)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pictures of lovely dogs - and I just love all their names


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Great pictures of lovely dogs - and I just love all their names


lol i like the name arwin


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

grat pics, they are lovely dogs just gorgeous


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

your dogs are stunning,what great pics if I ever get to own a small dog wud be torn between a pom & pug


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

lovely pics


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely pictures,,,great little dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww lovely pics hun,,,


----------

